

Personal Genome Project UK - teh_klev
http://www.personalgenomes.org.uk/

======
DanBC
Compare this to the NHS project.
([http://www.theguardian.com/science/2012/dec/10/1000000-peopl...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/2012/dec/10/1000000-peoples-
dna-mapped))

And here's a list of programmes that are recruiting for volunteers
[http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Genetics/Pages/clinical-
trial.a...](http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Genetics/Pages/clinical-trial.aspx)

